# Prayers



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Just wanted to hear some replies about....Does God hear the prayers of the unsaved? ....and what about the ones who ARE saved but have wandered off from the Father's house???? ...and here is a big one....can a born again follower of Christ lose their salvation !!!?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I wil get into more detail later but I can tell you this right now. For years I lived a heathen lifestyle. I have been saved for 16 years and I can look back now and see many times where God was working in my life, with out me praying to him. I always believed God was who he said he was but followed man's ways. Even through that he loved me and caused things to go according to his will. And believe me, I was unsaved.

I absolutely believe that god hears the prayers of all saved people. The problem with backslidden christians is that they typically aren't praying much.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*As I understand it.........................*

yes
yes
yes
God Bless, Guy


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

According to God's Word, the prayers or "offerings" of the unjust are detestable to God..Proverbs 21:27....Proverbs 28:9
To leave the "family, my prayers can be hindered and not honored by the Father because of practicing sin in my life, and so on...losing the peace in my soul, losing the fellowship with God, and not to mention, giving Satan more easy access to put certain doubts in my mind...like, am I really saved ???? though the Father is constantly watching out for the return of His child. Luke 15:11-24. 
W can not lose our salvation. God tells us that we are sealed with His Spirit. 2 Corinthians 1:22. ...Ephesians 1:13-14 !!! We can't lose our salvation but we can lose our peace and fellowship. If i were to turn my back on God and stay "gone", then He can take me out of this world and bring me on home. We have a guaranteed deposit of the Holy Spirit. Yes, God DOES bless the lost greatly, with food, clothing, monieis, a car, a job, etc, but there are certain blessings and things God can do and give ONLY to His adopted children. God's desire is that ALL mankind be saved, but we know they will not. ..and it is NOT God who sends the lost to hell, they send theirselves by rejecting Jesus Christ. Hell was made for the devil and his angels, not for man ! Matthew 25:41.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

AMEN. Thank you both for sharing. Its great to talk about the Lord.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Does God hear the prayers of the unsaved? Yes...He heard mine while I was unsaved. He heard me pray..."Jesus, save me."

Does He hear the prayers of the back-slidden? Yes, He heard mine when I prayed, "I am sorry, Father."

Can I born again believer lose his salvation? No. My salvation is secure because it depends on Jesus, not me. I didn't earn it, don't deserve it and have no power to save myself. Why would I think I can undo what Jesus has done? No, praise God I was sealed by the Spirit at the moment of my salvation. His blood was shed once and for all. That's what Easter is about. Jesus paying once the price for my salvation.

God bless,
Tropicalsun


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Amen to that tropicalsun !!!!!!!!! ....You answered with exactly what I was digging for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glory Glory...GLORY !!!!!!!! 
God is sooooo good and soooo loving. I could never find the right words to express what my heart feels for Him !!!!!!!!!!! Good to "meet" you tsun !!!!!!!! Where will you be at sunrise in the morning !!!???


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Amen to Tropicalsun's comments.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I like what tropicalson and activescrape said and agree with it. I too believe in the eternal security of the believer. God's Grace is truly amazing!


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Once saved...always saved...!!!!!!!! God's Word says it, and that settles it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is really good to have a fish site where we have the freedome of lifting each other up in Christ Jesus without being blocked !!! Ain't it 2cool !!!!!!!!?


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Harvey-mary I will be at the FBC Seabrook sunrise service at 6am. Then the morning service at 10:30am (they notice when I am not there...I am the pastor)


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Tropicalsun, Do you know Gerald and Karen from the "Rodeo" boat, they used to be our neighbors at Boardwalk MArina? Very nice folks. God Bless you.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Tropicalsun....yep, they WOULD notice a bit, now wouldn't they !! 
I didn't know you are their pastor ! Good to know. Wasn't Sonrise GREAT this morning !!!???


----------

